# Paph. monograph review



## Lars Pedersen (May 15, 2014)

Hi all

Here is a review of "Paphiopedilum" written by Rik Neirynck.

http://home.scarlet.be/~hn015545/paphiopedilum-ebook-braem-et-all.html#e


Lars


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2014)

e-Book?


----------



## likespaphs (May 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2014)

That doesn't work for me.


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 15, 2014)

I have it and I don't care much for the layout either. I would rather pay for something tangible. To be honest it was the first ebook I have ever purchased and I am not in rush to get another. 

I do like the content but I feel like it gets lost in translation on the screen. Maybe I am just getting old.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 18, 2014)

I'm used to reading in e-book format, and I have to agree it was not well done as an e-book. I have seen it in Google Play format for PC, and in Kindle format both on my e-reader and on my smartphone. Layout and navigation were not well considered, appearing as if the publisher was just not experienced with the e-book format. Publishing as an e-book does make it very affordable though.


----------



## Trithor (May 19, 2014)

Apart from format and layout, what is the content like?


----------



## Lars Pedersen (May 21, 2014)

Hi

Thanks for your thoughts :wink:

I have published the eBook and would like to comment on it too.

I understand that a lot of you read it on the computer. Designing eBooks can be challenging, and designing them for multiple platforms is close to impossible.
At least a lot of compromises have to be made.

Much of the critique we have got, has to do with the readers.... not the actual eBook.

Regarding the navigation we have tried very hard to make it easy to find whatever you want to find. 

But let us know how we could have made it easier / better.

You can argue against our decision to put the illustrations in blocks between each section. That was a decision we made, and one can argue for or against it.
But your opinions are very welcome  

I will make a couple of posts to try to clarify a few things.

First using the reading software called iBooks on a Mac computer.

Sorry about the quality of the images.... I have tried to make small file sizes.

When I open the software I get to the Library, where you can divide your books into collections, and call each collection what you want. You can also buy books directly from here :










When opening the book you will find several options.
For eksample there is a Table of Contents:










There are several indexes.










There are also lots of links in the text to relevant illustrations, or other parts of the text.



A challenge with large images and text that floats free, like in ePub, is that the legend (or part of it), may jump to the next page.
But that depends on the screen size you read on. 






You can highlight text in several colors, make notes, search the text in several ways etc.










When highlighted, you can add notes, and search in your notes in a side panel too. You can also add bookmarks, and search in them too.










You can change font, and font size. You can choose if the screen should be white, sepia or black, depending on the light in the room or your preference.

You can send quotes directly from the book in emails:








If you have comments or questions feel free to shoot 
I will do my best to answer.

More coming soon.

Kind regards
Lars Pedersen


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 21, 2014)

Lars- I find the book absolutely worth the value. I disagree with the layout but this is the first ebook I have ever bought so it is all new and hard to make comparisons. 

Regarding the content- it is well done. I would like to have seen more detail in terms of in situ growing patterns and things of that nature. The book tends to lean on arguing taxonomy which I find interesting but never ending. There are some good arguments for sectional classification of species, grouping of or splitting of variations, ect. Some I don't agree with but we never will as a whole. I feel like all the info I have come across has been cited well and based on valid talking points. One suggestion is that if it is supposed to be taxonomy heavy- why not include all of the associated line drawings and keys?

I appreciate your work on it. I think most orchid people will always be slightly disdained if it is something that cannot hold. We are 'textile'-hands on sort of hobbyists to begin with so you are fighting an uphill battle based on economics, which is something that we don't care nearly as much about as we splurge on more plants. 

Just my thoughts. Thanks again for all the hard work.


----------



## Trithor (May 22, 2014)

I would have liked pictures with each description, but it would also have been nice to be able to view some side by side for comparison. I find navigating around the book a bit difficult, but perhaps that is just me not being very sharp with my iPad?
One big positive is the price. I prefer paper, but the convenience of having it on my iPad is awesome, I wish more texts were available in the same format. Another advantage is the quick delivery (not having to wait for weeks for our local postal service is a huge benefit)


----------

